# هل كانت " خديجة " زوجة محمد مسيحية ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]
*​​*[FONT=&quot]ليس دفاعاً عن أحد ...ولا عن أسلام أو مسيحية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما نضع معلومة ( هنا فى المنتدى ) يجب أن نتحرى الصدق وأمانة النقل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه فى النهاية منتدانا ...*​*[FONT=&quot]نحرص عليه وعلى مصداقية مواضيعه التى تُطرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا ما دعانى لكتابة هذا الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل كانت " خديجة " زوجة محمد نبى الأسلام ...مسيحية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" خديجة " كانت سيدة أعمال ذات حسب ونسب فى قومها ( عيلة كبيرة يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تزوجت وترملت مرتين ...وكان محمد وأعمامه يعملون فى التجارة ( أجرية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رشحه عمه لأدارة أعمال " خديجة " ( 40 سنة – على المشهور بين الرواة المسلمين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقت أن كان محمد عنده 25 سنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" خديجة " أُعجبت بمحمد وشجعته على التقدم اليها للزواج بها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تزوجها وأنجبت له أربع بنات وولدين ( مات الولدين )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يذكر من الرواة أحد أن " خديجة " كانت مسيحية ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن حتى النقل ( الذى لم يذكر مسيحيتها هنا )  لا يعفينا من إعمال العقل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو كانت " خديجة " مسيحية لما أنكر الرواة أو المسلمون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه من سيكون من دواعى فخرهم واعتزازهم أنه تزوج مسيحية وأسلمت على يديه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس هذا فقط ...بل هى التى كانت سنده ودعمه عندما أتاه الوحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا سيُنكر المسلمون مسيحية " خديجة " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين يتباهون بزواجه من صفية بنت أخطب من يهود خيبر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بعد أن قتل أهلها جميعاً ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما يتباهون بــ " مريم القبطية " – التى أسلمت طبعاً – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعضهم قال انه تزوجها والبعض قال لآ كانت جارية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنجبت له ولده " ابراهيم " ( مات وهو طفل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يهودية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وقبطية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى التاريخ الأسلامى ....فَلِمَ سيُنكرون مسيحية " خديجة " ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الثانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
على من يقول بمسيحية " خديجة " عليه أن يقول لنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أى طائفة كانت هى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل كانت من الأبيونين الغنوصين – النُصرانية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهم جماعات من اليهود المُتنصرين الذين آمنوا بالمسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن على أساس انه نبى أتاه أنجيل وهو ( أنجيل العبرانيين ) !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلإن كانت " خديجة " نُصرانية أبيونية ( على حد زعمهم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف نقول أنها مسيحية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل المسيحى يؤمن بأن السيد المسيح مجرد نبىٌ مُرسل وأنه أتاه الأنجيل ؟!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[FONT=&quot]يُ[FONT=&quot]تبع [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الأمر الثالث*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
عاش محمد مع " خديجة "  خمسة عشر عاما *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل أن يُعلن عن نبوته وأنه يأتيه وحياً من السماء*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل حدثت " خديجة " زوجها محمد عن المسيح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القائل بــ ( نعم ) عليه أن يُبرر لنا لِمَ لم يؤمن محمد بمسيح " خديجة " وأكمل مسيرته ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأى مسيح هو ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة لو أخذنا فى الأعتبار أن " خديجة " ذات شخصية قوية وصاحبة المال والجاه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما يمكنها من فرض دينها على محمد ..او على الأقل أفكارها الدينية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة هامة :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( لفظة المسيح ) لم تأت سوى فى السور المدنية فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آل عمران – النساء - المائدة – التوبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يُذكر فى السور المكية بمعنى أنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]13 عاما من الوحى  لم يعرف محمد لفظة ( المسيح )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أى أنه طيلة حياته مع " خديجة " وحتى بعد وفاتها بحوالى خمسة أعوام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يذكر ( المسيح لفظاً ) ولم يعرفه !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأى مسيحية تلك التى لا تذكر ( المسيح ) لزوجها ؟!!!!!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****
[FONT=&quot]يُتبع [/FONT]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الأمر الرابع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو كانت " خديجة " مسيحية ...فهل تؤمن هى أن هناك نبياً سيُبعث من بعد السيد المسيح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولإن كانت غنوصية أبوينية نُصرانية ...فهل النبى الذى سيُبعث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من خارج اليهود ؟- من الأمميين ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]***** [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الخامس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الذين يستدلون بعدم زواج محمد بزوجة أخرى على " خديجة "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنه زواج مسيحى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقول : كيف سيتزوج محمد على سيدة أعماله صاحبة الحسب والنسب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صاحبة المال التى أنجبت له اربع بنات وولدين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو فكر ( مجرد تفكير ) فى هذا سيكون مصيره التشرد هو وأعمامه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو أستبعدنا رفض " خديجة " أن يُصبح لها ضُرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل أكتفائه بزوجة واحدة وقتها دليل على مسيحية الزواج ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على هذا يكون أغلبية المسلمين فى الكرة الأرضية متزوجين زواجاً مسيحياً ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نقلاً ....[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لم يقل أحد من رواة السيرة والتاريخ الأسلامى بمسيحية " خديجة "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عقلاً ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما شرحت أعلاه لا تستقيم مسيحيتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو وافقنا القائل ( جدلاً ) بهذا الأمر ...على القائل أن يشرح لنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف يسوى الغنوصية / النصرانية بالمسيحية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف يساوى الأيمان بألوهية السيد المسيح وبنوته لله ...بالنبوة العادية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه لو ساوى بينهما ....سنكون أمام محمد رسول الله حقاً وصدقاً

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أمامى موضوع آخر عن ورقة بن نوفل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القس الذى زوج محمد بــ " خديجة "[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أرجو بهذا الموضوع أن اكون قد جاوبت على ما قلته سابقاً*​​
*[FONT=&quot]المُسلم ماتفرقش معاه أن تكون " خديجة " مسيحية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالعكس ...!!
[FONT=&quot]فلتكن مسيحية ...يا هلا و يا [FONT=&quot]مرح[FONT=&quot]با [/FONT][/FONT] 

[/FONT]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*أ.عبود
أرجو الا ينجرف الموضوع لحوار اسلامى حتى لا اضطر لغلقه ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أ.عبود
> أرجو الا ينجرف الموضوع لحوار اسلامى حتى لا اضطر لغلقه ..*


*لأ خالص يا أستاذة 
زى ما حضرتك شايفة ان الموضوع يخص المسيحية أيضاً
ولكننى فتحته بدلاً من الشوشرة على شهادة أخ فاضل 
لأن الحوار هناك كان سينجرف 

القصد من هذا الموضوع
هل تتساوى الغنوصية الأبيونية النصرانية
بالمسيحية التى نعرفها ؟
*
*وفرصة لأننى فوجئت بأن هناك أعضاء لا يعرفون الفارق

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*تسجيل حضور 

و هأعلق بالليل 


و أعذرونى لم أقرأ سوى المشاركة الأولى *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

> ملحوظة هامة  لفظة المسيح ) لم تأت سوى فى السور المدنية فقط
> آل عمران – النساء - المائدة – التوبة
> ولم يُذكر فى السور المكية بمعنى أنه
> 13 عاما من الوحى لم يعرف محمد لفظة ( المسيح )
> ...



ومين قال انه مكنش يعرف المسيح او لفظة المسيح،؟؟

استاذ ،،فى فرق بين انه يعرف اللفظ ولا يذكرها وبين انه لا يعرفها مُطلقاً..

وازاي ميعرفهاش وكان فى نصرانيه فى مكه ،،مش عندهم كان اسمه المسيح برضو ؟؟ ولا كان اسمه عيسي.؟

وبعدين مستحيل يعني متكونش كلمة المسيح عدت قدامه ولو علي هفوه من أحدهم،

وأيه المشكله ان خديجه متكلمهوش عن المسيح،،؟؟

عادي يعني ،،!!! هي كانت قديسه علشان تكلمه عن المسيح،،!!!

حضرتك بتقول ان هيا اللي شجعته يتقدملها ويتجوزها،،

مش يمكن تكون حبته حب جنوني وضحت عشانه بمعتقدها لأ وياسلام لما حبيب القلب يطلع نبي..دي ما هتصدق ،،

مش عارف ليه بتتهم اي موضوع انه غير دقيق ومش صح 
وفى نفس الوقت لازم موضوعاتك تكون وثيقه تاريخيه لا غبار عليها،؟؟
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

> ولكننى فتحته بدلاً من الشوشرة على شهادة أخ فاضل
> لأن الحوار هناك كان سينجرف



علي فكره بئا ماما "أمة" هي اللي راعت عدم انجراف الحوار :closedeye

وطلبت من حضرتك وضع تساؤلاتك فى موضوع منفصل.!!!​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش عارف ليه بتتهم اي موضوع انه غير دقيق ومش صح
> وفى نفس الوقت لازم موضوعاتك تكون وثيقه تاريخيه لا غبار عليها،؟؟
> ​


*لأ خااااااااااااااالص
أنا مش وثيقة تاريخية نهائى
أنا باتكلم بأدلة 
عندك أدلة تدحض كلامى....ضعها
أقرأ القرآن جيداً
طلع لى لفظة ( المسيح ) من السور المكية 
الدليل بالدليل ...والحُجة بالحُجة 


*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> علي فكره بئا ماما "أمة" هي اللي راعت عدم انجراف الحوار :closedeye
> وطلبت من حضرتك وضع تساؤلاتك فى موضوع منفصل.!!!​




"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​




*لأ مش هى اللى قالت ....انا اللى قلت هنا*

 *وبعدين هى ردت عليا هنا 
*
 
​
*بكدة أبقى انا وثيقة تاريخية عليك*​:t30::t30:*وماتجاملش حد على حساب العبد لله 
*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye  




*[FONT=&quot]
*​​​[/FONT]​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ خااااااااااااااالص
> أنا مش وثيقة تاريخية نهائى
> أنا باتكلم بأدلة
> عندك أدلة تدحض كلامى....ضعها
> ...



القرأن دا وثيقتك أنت ،، اللي بتلغي عقولنا نحن ،

لكن يا سيدي المُفكر،،
اين العقل البشري الذي سيقول ان محمد لم يعرف لفظة "المسيح" فى بلد معظمها نصاري .؟؟،،

مليش دعوه بالقرأن،،ليا دعوه بالمخيخ بتاعي :smi420:

​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش هى اللى قالت ....انا اللى قلت هنا*
> 
> *وبعدين هى ردت عليا هنا
> *
> ...



العبد لله فتح توبيك بعد ما "الأمه لله"..ادت تنبيه ،

وانا اجامل زي منا عايز :99:[/FONT]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> القرأن دا وثيقتك أنت ،، اللي بتلغي عقولنا نحن ،
> 
> لكن يا سيدي المُفكر،،
> اين العقل البشري الذي سيقول ان محمد لم يعرف لفظة "المسيح" فى بلد معظمها نصاري .؟؟،،
> ...


​​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​



*أوكييييييييييية ....معندكش أدلة
ما انا عارف ومتأكد 
ما تلغيش مخك ولا حاجة
قلى على أى طائفة كانت خديجة ؟؟؟
أرثوذكسية - كاثوليكية  -بروتسانت - نُصرانية - 
اى طائفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> العبد لله فتح توبيك بعد ما "الأمه لله"..ادت تنبيه ،
> 
> وانا اجامل زي منا عايز :99:​




"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​



*محدش أدانى تنبيه ولا حاجة
أنا قلت هفتح موضوع
وفتحته 
جامل فى الحق كما تريد
ولكن ارجوك لا تدلس عليا شئ 
 
*​​​​​​​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أوكييييييييييية ....معندكش أدلة
> ما انا عارف ومتأكد
> ما تلغيش مخك ولا حاجة
> قلى على أى طائفة كانت خديجة ؟؟؟
> ...



تبع شهود يهوه يا سيدي ،،:w00t:

بس كانت تعرف "المسيح" ومحمد كان يعرف "المسيح" لأن كل الطوائف تعترف بلفظة "المسيح"

دليل ايه اللي أنت عايزه ،، معنديش أدله لاني مش "كرومبو أفندي"،،

دليلي هو مكنة بسوكيت شغاله جوا الجمجمه 
بتقول اللي عاشر القوم خمناشر يوم بقي منهم:t9:

يبقا ازاي محمد يعاشر نصاري فتره من الزمن هذا مقدارها وميسمعش كلمة "المسيح"..!!!

مش العقل بيقول كدا برضو؟؟

وأسف ع التدليس يا أستاذ ..:smi411:

من هنا ورايح مش راح أدلس ..وادي جمجمتك ابوسها كمان:smi420:

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*وبعددددددين..!!​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> بس كانت تعرف "المسيح" ومحمد كان يعرف "المسيح" لأن كل الطوائف تعترف بلفظة "المسيح"
> 
> ​




"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​



*أى مسيح فيهم ؟؟؟
المسيح النبى 
أم أبن الله الوحيد ؟
*​​​​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أى مسيح فيهم ؟؟؟
> المسيح النبى
> أم أبن الله الوحيد ؟
> *​



سواء كان المسيح النبي أو ابن الله فهو بالنسبة لهم يدعي "المسيح"

كيف لم يسمع هذه اللفظه ايا كان مفهومها بالنسبه لمعتنقيها.؟​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*بالطبع خديجة لكم تكن مسيحية و لم تعرف المسيح

السبب الأول 

أسلوبها فى معرفة الروح الذى ظهر لزوجها : هل هو من الله أم من الشيطان

هل هذا هو أسلوبنا كمسيحيين فى معرفة الأرواح الشريرة من الأوراح الملائكية ؟؟؟؟

هل هذا هو الاسلوب ؟؟


ردوا يا مسيحيين 

السبب الثانى 

موافقتها و قناعتها بأسلوب الوحى فى حد ذاته 

هل نحن نؤمن بأسلوب الوحى الاملائى ؟؟؟

السبب الثالث 

تركته 13 سنة يكتب ما يملى عليه 

و لم تعترض كون جبريل نفخ فى ............ العدراء مريم 

برغم أن ذات نفس الجبريل إتكسف لما شاف جزء عيب من جسمها هى !!!!!

هل هذه مسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟
____________________________________

لو فرضنا أنها مسيحية : فيجب علينا إعادة النظر فيما ناقشناه من حوالى أسبوع مع
أحد أعمدة المنتدى 

إلا إذا كنا عندنا : إزدواج فى المعايير*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بالطبع خديجة لكم تكن مسيحية و لم تعرف المسيح
> 
> السبب الأول
> 
> ...



هو اللي بيسيب المسيحيه ويأسلم ،،هبيبقا عنده اعتراف بالروح القدس.؟

اللي يسيب المسيحيه ويأسلم هل هيعترض علي وحي جبريل .؟

اللي يسيب المسيحيه ويأسلم هل هيدايق لما يسمع أن المسيح متصلبش،؟

لا يصح كلامك أستاذه لتوطيد نظيرة مسيحيتها من عدمها ،،

فمن كان مسيحيا وتحولت قناعاته فلن يعود ينظر لما قد تركه وآمن بغيره،!!

لا تتجاهلي جزئية أن أي مسيحي هيأسلم هيعترف بمحمد رسول،،

فما رأيك لو أن خديجه أحبت محمد فطلبت من أن تزوجته.!! ولأجل حبها باعت معتقدها

 ثم ما رأيك بعد أن تسمع أن الذي أحبته هو نبي وكمان نبي جاء ليثبت لها خطأ ما كانت عليه،،

دي لو مش مصدقاه هتصدقه علشان بتحبه.!!

دي بعد كدا هتبقا أم المؤمنين ،،

وحتتة جبريل دي ،،

مش المفروض كان يكلمها من وراء حجاب ،،؟؟

دي المدام بتاعت النبي برضو ميصحش يدخل وش عليها كدا ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*



السبب الأول 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



أسلوبها فى معرفة الروح الذى ظهر لزوجها : هل هو من الله أم من الشيطان

هل هذا هو أسلوبنا كمسيحيين فى معرفة الأرواح الشريرة من الأوراح الملائكية ؟؟؟؟

هل هذا هو الاسلوب ؟؟


ردوا يا مسيحيين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*مش فاهماكى!*
*دا على اساس ان كل المسيحيين مؤمنين-- و كل المسيحيين على درايه تامه و على قدره انهم يمتحنوا الارواح!!*
*لو كان كلامك صح - مكنش اى حد مسيحى ضل !!*

*



السبب الثانى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *موافقتها و قناعتها بأسلوب الوحى فى حد ذاته *
> 
> *هل نحن نؤمن بأسلوب الوحى الاملائى ؟؟؟*


*مين قال لك اولا انها مقتنعه و موافقه !!*
*هل فيه اقرار منها بذلك!!*
*و غير كدا ما يااااامه و لحد يومنا هذا كثيرين يقولون الله ظهر و الملاك ظهر و قال لى و مقاليش لى--*
*و فيه كثير بيسدقوا و فى رسائل تمتحنها الكنائس و تقر بيها و اخرى ترفضها-- حتى المعجزات !!*
*و مين قال لك هى مدى علاقتها بالدين ايه اصلا!! ما هو ياما فيه مسيحيين اسميين فقط!!*



> *السبب الثالث *
> 
> *تركته 13 سنة يكتب ما يملى عليه *
> 
> ...



*تانى هتقولى تركته--*
*هل كنتى معهم فى بيتهم*
*هل مثلا شوفتها بتوافقه -- مين عارف كان ماذا يحدث-- او ممكن ميكنش حدث و تكون فعلا وافقته--*
*مش عارفا فين المشكله--*
*حتى لو كانت من النصاره الى كانوا بيعبدوا الله و الام و الابن-- ما المجموعه دى فى وجه نظر نفسهم كانوا فكرين نفسهم مسيحيين !!*

*فين المشكله-- لو كانت مسيحيه او مكنتش مسيحيه -- *
*فانا قولت قبل كدا مش ممكن تبقى مسيحيه مؤمنه تعرف الرب حقيقى و تقبل تتجوز شخص مش على دينها-- الا لو هو بئا مثل انه مؤمن مثلها--*
*معرفش حصل ايه*
*و مش شايفا مشكله انها تكون مسيحيه العائله !!*

*فين المشكله يا جودعاان*
*افيدونا -- افادكم الله *
* هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو اللي بيسيب المسيحيه ويأسلم ،،هبيبقا عنده اعتراف بالروح القدس.؟
> 
> اللي يسيب المسيحيه ويأسلم هل هيعترض علي وحي جبريل .؟
> 
> ...



*تأسلم !!!! مين ؟؟؟ خديجة ؟؟؟

هو كان  فيه إسلام ساعة لما هى قالت له أيوة أيوة يا محمد دا ملاك مش شيطان ؟؟؟

بتقارن موقف خديجة بموقف اللى بيأسلموا الأيام ديه ؟؟؟؟

المقارنة غير صحيحة​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تأسلم !!!! مين ؟؟؟ خديجة ؟؟؟
> 
> هو كان  فيه إسلام ساعة لما هى قالت له أيوة أيوة يا محمد دا ملاك مش شيطان ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



انا بقارن كمثال أستاذتي،،

ازاي هتعترض علي شيء آمنت بيه .؟

هي آمنت إن محمد نبي ،،ازاي هتعترض عليه .؟ وهتتعامل بمعتقدها السابق ازاي معاه.؟

مش قصة شيطان ولا ملاك ،،قصة أنها خلاص معتقدها صار مع حبيبها زوجها .:heat:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مش فاهماكى!*
> *دا على اساس ان كل المسيحيين مؤمنين-- و كل المسيحيين على درايه تامه و على قدره انهم يمتحنوا الارواح!!*
> *لو كان كلامك صح - مكنش اى حد مسيحى ضل !!*
> 
> ...



*مش فاهمة إيه ؟؟؟

محمد ظهر له روح و إحتار مش عارف الروح ديه ملائكية و لا شيطانية 

راح لمراته (خديجة )

قالت له تعالى أقعد على فخدى الشمال و سألت محمد هل تراه (جبريل) ؟ فقال نعم
فقالت له : طب أقعد عل فخدى اليمين و سألته هل تراه (جبريل) ؟ فقال نعم
فقالت له طب أقعد على حجرى و سألته هل تراه (جبريل) ؟ فقال نعم
و فى الآخر قلعت الخمار و هو عل حجرها (يعنى عريانة) و سألته هل تراه (جبريل) ؟ فقال لا
فقالت له : أبشر دا ملاك


مين هنا اللى قال دا ملاك يا حبو ؟؟؟
:w00t:

هى ديه المسيحية يا حبو ؟؟؟

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

> حتى لو كانت من النصاره الى كانوا بيعبدوا الله و الام و الابن-- ما المجموعه دى فى وجه نظر نفسهم كانوا فكرين نفسهم مسيحيين !!



*مجموعة النصارى ما كانوش فاكرين نفسهم مسيحيين و لا حاجة يا حبو 

أومال لفظ مسيحيين ليه لم يذكر فى القرآن *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش فاهمة إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> محمد ظهر له روح و إحتار مش عارف الروح ديه ملائكية و لا شيطانية
> 
> ...



*مين قال انها مسيحية بمعني الكلمه بل هي من **[FONT=Arial,Traditional Arabic, Simplified Arabic Fixed, Andalus, Arabic Transparent]النصرانية (الأبيونية) لذلك تجد كثير من الناس بتؤمن باشياء غير صحيحه وغير حقيقه ومنهم متعلمين مثل الاشباح  اعتقد انها لم تكن تعرف في الدين كثيرا

*[/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مجموعة النصارى ما كانوش فاكرين نفسهم مسيحيين و لا حاجة يا حبو
> 
> أومال لفظ مسيحيين ليه لم يذكر فى القرآن *​



يا أستاذه كلمة "المسيح" مذكوره فى العهد القديم أصلا..

مش محتاجين تسميه جديده للمسيحيين..!!

يعني فى كلمة "مسيح" اصلا قبل ان تطلق علي المسيحيين حتي لو وقتها مكنش اسمهم مسيحين.!!

بس كان فى "المسيح الشخص" معروف وليس المسيحيين اللقب المطلق علي من يعرفوا المسيح الان.؟​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *مين قال انها مسيحية بمعني الكلمه بل هي من **[FONT=Arial,Traditional Arabic, Simplified Arabic Fixed, Andalus, Arabic Transparent]النصرانية (الأبيونية) لذلك تجد كثير من الناس بتؤمن باشياء غير صحيحه وغير حقيقه ومنهم متعلمين مش الاشباح  اعتقد انها لم تكن تعرف في الدين كثيرا
> 
> *[/FONT]



قولهم طيب 

هم الل مصممين إن خديجة مسيحية 

أنا عن نفسى بقول مش ممكن تكون مسيحية 

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> يا أستاذه كلمة "المسيح" مذكوره فى العهد القديم أصلا..
> 
> مش محتاجين تسميه جديده للمسيحيين..!!
> 
> ...



*إنت عايز تموتنى ؟؟؟

ما تتكتب لفظة المسيح و لا ما تتكتبش 

النصارى لا يؤمنوا أن يسوع يبقى المسيح

وضحت كدة ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت عايز تموتنى ؟؟؟
> 
> ما تتكتب لفظة المسيح و لا ما تتكتبش
> 
> ...



امم دخلنا فى حاره سد ،،

اعتبري مشاركاتي لاثبات انو كان فى لفظة "المسيح" وقتها,,

وخديجه مكنتش تعترف بأن يسوع يبقي المسيح لكن سمعت "بالمسيح" وتعرفه 

 لكن معتقدها كان كدا نصرانيه وتعبت دين زوجها محمد..

ازاي هتعترض علي شيء هي تركته وهتحاول اثبات صحة معتقدها.!!​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*ياجماعه كل اراء بين الاستاذه ايريني وانتم صح بس الفرق في سؤ فهم *

*خديجة ممكن تكون نصرانية ولكنه لم تكن مسيحية بالمعني المعروف الان *

*مثل شهود يهوه  ليس مسيحيين ولكنهم بدعه هكذا النصرانية في شبه الجزيرة العربيه*
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2014)

> *[FONT="]
> عاش محمد مع " [COLOR=blue]خديجة[/COLOR] "  خمسة عشر عاما [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]قبل أن يُعلن عن نبوته وأنه يأتيه وحياً من السماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT="]فهل حدثت " [COLOR=blue]خديجة[/COLOR] " زوجها محمد عن المسيح ؟[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> ...


*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]============
[FONT=&quot] انت[FONT=&quot] هنا كمن يقول:

 ان البغداد[FONT=&quot]ي زعيم الدولة الاسلامية الحالية لو تزوج مسي[FONT=&quot]حية و[FONT=&quot]كلمته عن المسيح  ممكن يقتنع ولو بكم كلمة؟؟

مع العلم ان البغدادي اليوم يقلد معلمه ونبيه بأدق التفاصيل بالسبي والق[FONT=&quot]تل والتكفير الى اخره*​*...
يقتلها [FONT=&quot]قبل ان تنهي العبارة*​*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=====
[FONT=&quot]برأيي[FONT=&quot] ايضاً ان المعلم  كان قتلها [FONT=&quot]بن[FONT=&quot]فس الثانية 
[FONT=&quot]قوة الشخصية لن تتغلب  على [FONT=&quot]نزعة القتل[FONT=&quot] التى تحلى بها 
[FONT=&quot]محمد  تجاه اللذين لا يجارونه الفكر والعمل..*​*
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


[/FONT] [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 نوفمبر 2014)

مش الاول حد يقولنا
متى كانت مسيحيه او نصرانيه
او اي حاجه تانيه 
عفوا
انتم قلتم معلومه بلا مصدر
وبتناقشوها على انها صحيحه
موضوع عجيب!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

log out 

مُخي صدع 

كفايه أقرأ
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 نوفمبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مش الاول حد يقولنا
> متى كانت مسيحيه او نصرانيه
> او اي حاجه تانيه
> عفوا
> ...



في راي مجرد استنتاج لبعض الامور والاحداث

قد تم طرح الكثير من الاستنتاجات لبعض الاحداث والاقوال يمكن ان تراجعيها في المشاركات السابقه


----------



## philanthropist (3 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارفة ليه حاسة ان الموضوع اسلامي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]============
> [FONT=&quot] انت[FONT=&quot] هنا كمن يقول:
> 
> ان البغداد[FONT=&quot]ي زعيم الدولة الاسلامية الحالية لو تزوج مسي[FONT=&quot]حية و[FONT=&quot]كلمته عن المسيح  ممكن يقتنع ولو بكم كلمة؟؟
> ...





kalimooo قال:


> *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [/FONT] [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]ماعلاقة البغدادى بما نقول ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومين دة اللى هيقتلها بثانية ؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بنتكلم على شاب عنده 25 سنة ولم يعلن نبوته بعد 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]اللى عنده دليل على مسيحية *​*[FONT=&quot]خديجة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فليتفضل يضعه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أدلتى من التاريخ الأسلامى ومن القرآن ومن المسلمين ( أصحاب القضية الأساسية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا نطرح من أفكارنا بلا دليل سوى نصرة لبعض المدلسين ...!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصحاب الشأن أنفسهم لم يذكروا لا نصرانية خديجة ولا مسيحيتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو كانت كذلك لذكروها بكل فخر وأعتزاز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفلا تعقلون ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *خديجة ممكن تكون نصرانية ولكنه لم تكن مسيحية بالمعني المعروف الان *
> 
> *مثل شهود يهوه  ليس مسيحيين ولكنهم بدعه هكذا النصرانية في شبه الجزيرة العربيه*
> ​


*ما احنا بنتكلم عن ( الآن ) دى يا أستاذنا 
سين سؤال
حتى فى ( ممكن تكون نصرانية دى ) كما تفضلت وقلت
هل يصح أن تقول انها مسيحية 
( الآن )
دة سؤالى اللى عايز أعرف أجابته 
وسيبوكم من الباقى 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*تم حذف بعض المشاركات المخالفه
أ.عبود الموضوع هينفع يكمل بدون الدخول ف اسلاميات ولا صعب ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم حذف بعض المشاركات المخالفه
> أ.عبود الموضوع هينفع يكمل بدون الدخول ف اسلاميات ولا صعب ؟*


*أعطينى فرصة سأضع ما أردت قوله
وبعد كدة تقدرى حضرتك تقفلى الموضوع 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أنا عن نفسى كنت عايز أعرف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا يُدافع المباركين عن مسيحية " خديجة " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا الدفاع المُستميت عن شئ لاتملك عليه أى دليل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت أن المسلمين  بيتباهوا بأن محمد تزوج من يهودية بعد ما قتل أبوها واخوها وجوزها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتباهوا بأنه تزوج من مريم القبطية وخلفت له ولد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هينكروا أن خديجة كانت مسيحية ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت كمان [/FONT]*​ 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المُسلم ماتفرقش معاه أن تكون " خديجة " مسيحية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالعكس ...!!
> [FONT=&quot]فلتكن مسيحية ...يا هلا و يا [FONT=&quot]مرح[FONT=&quot]با *​*[/FONT]
> 
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot] ( محدش أخد باله من الجملة دى ) كما توقعت وراهنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]حتى لو كانت " خديجة " نُصرانية ....كيف تصفها بأنها مسيحية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنصرانية ( حسب ما أستشهدتم أنتم ) هى الأيمان بأن المسيح مجرد نبى أُنزل عليه الأنجيل !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]إذن يتساوى الأيمان بأبن الله مع الأيمان بكونه نبياً مُرسلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعقابة عندكم فى المسرات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شكراً أستاذة " دونا " على سعة صدرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أكتفيت ...[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (3 نوفمبر 2014)

المباركين بيدافعوا دفاع مستميت عن مسيحية خديجة ؟؟!!!!!
واسعة اوي دي ...


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ماعلاقة البغدادى بما نقول ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومين دة اللى هيقتلها بثانية ؟؟؟؟؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بنتكلم على شاب عنده 25 سنة ولم يعلن نبوته بعد
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


البغدادي تلميذه وماشي على خطاه  واذا كنت لا تعرفه مشكلتك!!!
تانيا
شاب عمره 25 تلميذ راهبات يعني؟؟؟
يعني اتعلم القتل والسبي الى اخره عندما نضج ؟؟
لا يا حبيبي
 هذه الصفات يكتسبها صاحبها من سن صغيرة جداً ..
اخيراً
اعلن او لم يعلن المكتوب يُعرف  من عنوانه...[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 نوفمبر 2014)

> _*[FONT=&quot]المُسلم ماتفرقش معاه أن تكون " خديجة " مسيحية *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]بالعكس ...!!
> [FONT=&quot]فلتكن مسيحية ...يا هلا و يا [FONT=&quot]مرح[FONT=&quot]با *​​_





> _*
> 
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]_
> ...


*خسرت الرهان*
* و الرهان حرام *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا اخده بالى من الجمله دى من الموضوع الى فات و اخده بالى هنا *
*و كلامى اصلا كله على الجمله دى!!*

* و بقول و المسيحى لا تفرق معاه ان تكون خديجه مسيحيه!!*
*ده فى حالت لو هى مسيحيه مش نصرانيه او اى خزعبليه اخره من خزعبلات الوقت ده-- و مليش دعوه باعمالها وضعته على رجلها و لا فى حضنها و لا فوق رسها و لا قلعت و لا لبست و انا مالى بافعاله*
*و غير كدا هو الى قال القصه دى و لا هى *
*ههههههههههه و ايه يخلينى اصدقه اصلا !؟*
*فى ناس كتير مسيحيين بالاسم-- او يتبعو دين معين بالاسم و ملهمش دعوه بيه *
*فيه مسيحيين المولد ملحدين-- فى مسيحيين المولد  زنا-- قتله سكارين كذابين-- بيصدقوا اى شىء بدون امتحان الروح-- *
*عادى*
*لكن كل دول لا يدينوا المسيحيه!*
*يعنى كل الى بقوله من الاول انى معترضه على انك قولت ان لو الاخت خديجه ده مسيحيه دا شىء يطعن فى المسيحيه--*
* و انا اقول لا لا يطعن-- و فى الاخر كما قال اورجيانوس كلنا بنقول نفس الكلام بس مش شايفين-- *
*لو كلمه الان هى الى هتريحكم يبقى ماشى *
*خديجه كانت مسيحيه بس مش بمفهوم المسيحيه بتاعت الان *
* هههههههه ارتاحتو كدا هون؟؟*
*او  خديجه نصرانيه و اغلب المسلمين مش فاهمين اصلا الفرق بين المسيحى و النصرانى -- او النصاره التى تكلم عنها القراءن عندهم كله واحد!*

*كما لا تفرق مع المسلم-- لا تفرق مع المسيحى كانت ايه الست دى--*
* بس كدا هو ده الى بقوله من ساعتها *

​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

geegoo قال:


> المباركين بيدافعوا دفاع مستميت عن مسيحية خديجة ؟؟!!!!!
> *واسعة اوي دي ..*.


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب ما تقرا اللى كتبوه....هتلاقيها ضاقت *​​ 


kalimooo قال:


> البغدادي تلميذه وماشي على خطاه  واذا كنت لا تعرفه مشكلتك!!!
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ المشكلة مش عندى لأنى لا أتحدث عن بغداديين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أتحدث عن تلاميذ حد ...موضوعى واضح وعنوانه واضح ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يدافعون دفاع مستميت ولم يُجبنى أحد هل كانت نصرانية أم مسيحية[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يعنى كل الى بقوله من الاول انى معترضه على انك قولت ان لو الاخت خديجه ده مسيحيه دا شىء يطعن فى المسيحيه--*
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هو عشان مفهمتنيش يا حوبو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحية شئ والنصرانية شئ آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النصرانية تؤمن بأن المسيح نبى ورسول وليس أبن الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تؤمن بالأناجيل الأربعة ( دة حسب الكتاب ) اللى أستشهدوا بيه وقالوا لى أقراه !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما نيجى نقول عليها ( بدون أثبات طبعا ) دى مسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى المسيحية = النصرانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل الأريوسى مسيحى أم مهرطق ؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهمتى كدة خابيب الألب بتاع الأنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب ما تقرا اللى كتبوه....هتلاقيها ضاقت *​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لآ المشكلة مش عندى لأنى لا أتحدث عن بغداديين*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أتحدث عن تلاميذ حد ...موضوعى واضح وعنوانه واضح ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يدافعون دفاع مستميت ولم يُجبنى أحد هل كانت نصرانية أم مسيحية[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


خلاص لعيونك ننسى  البغدادي  خليفة المسلمين الجديد
الللي ماشي على خطى محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم
=======================
المسيحي ليس بالاسم او بالمولد
المسيحي هو اللي ينفذ كلام الرب يسوع
شو ما كانت تكون  المسيحية لا تعير اهمية للأرضيات
التي تهتم لها حضرتك
لأي دين انتمت بالنهاية تزوجت المسخ


[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> خلاص لعيونك ننسى  البغدادي  خليفة المسلمين الجديد
> الللي ماشي على خطى محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم
> =======================
> المسيحي ليس بالاسم او بالمولد
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]حبيب قلبى دع عنك أهتماماتى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودع عنك المسوخ والكلاب ( كسابق تعليقك هناك ) ..لآ أهتم لمحمد أو أتباعه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قدر أهتمامى بالمعرفة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى هل المسيحية = النصرانية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لا أحصل على أجابة ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 نوفمبر 2014)

النصرانية ليست هى المسيحية .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> النصرانية ليست هى المسيحية .


*ربنا يخليك للغلابة يا رب ....
أشكرك يا هندزة ...
أذن لا يجوز أن أُطلق على نصرانى أنه مسيحى 
صوح ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 نوفمبر 2014)

نعم صح ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> نعم صح ..


:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ربنا يخليك للغلابة يا رب ....
> أشكرك يا هندزة ...
> أذن لا يجوز أن أُطلق على نصرانى أنه مسيحى
> صوح ؟
> *​



لمن هنا توجه سؤالك استاذي .؟؟

المسلمين يطلقون علي المسيحيين "نصاري"​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لمن هنا توجه سؤالك استاذي .؟؟
> المسلمين يطلقون علي المسيحيين "نصاري"​


​​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​



*ما أنا عارف طبعا يا كريس ....
الفكرة هل أنت تساوى النصرانى بالمسيحى ؟
*​​​​​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ياغالى اللى عاوز يطلق على المسيحيين أى لقب للأستهزاء أو التحقير هو حر ..
لكننا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى أبدا ..
فالنصارى لايؤمنوا بأن المسيح هو الله الظاهرفى الجسد ولا بالثالوث القدوس ..
أذن لا يكونوا مسيحيين .
وممكن تراجع الموضوع ده ..
www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144300


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> .
> *لكننا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى أبدا ..*
> *فالنصارى لايؤمنوا*بأن المسيح هو الله الظاهرفى الجسد ولا بالثالوث القدوس ..
> *أذن لا يكونوا مسيحيين .*


​


----------



## BITAR (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*متااااااااااااااابع*
* لانى حضرت متأخر *​


----------



## tamav maria (5 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ياغالى اللى عاوز يطلق على المسيحيين أى لقب للأستهزاء أو التحقير هو حر ..
> لكننا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى أبدا ..
> فالنصارى لايؤمنوا بأن المسيح هو الله الظاهرفى الجسد ولا بالثالوث القدوس ..
> أذن لا يكونوا مسيحيين .
> ...



معلومه جديده دي
متابعه


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

علفكرة لحد الآن فى مسلمين بيقولوا على المسيحيين نصارى ومعندهومش اى فكرة عن ان المسيحيين مختلفين تماما غن النصارى

ثانيا مين خديجة اصلا اللى المسيحيين هيكونوا بيدلسوا ويختلقوا اثباتات علشان تطلع مسيحية مش شايفة انها شخصية تستحق كل  ده 

هى واحده مدلسة وشاركت فى ابتداع نبؤة كاذبة وروجت اكاذيب مع زوجها 
مسيحية او نصرانية فهى مصنتش عقيدتها ...

بعرف وكلنا نعرف ان المسلم بيرقص ويطير من الفرحة لو تزوج مسيحية و كمسيحية بحتقر السيدة او البنت اللى بتترك عقيدتها من اجل رجل 

لكن النصارى عندهم كهنة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

> لكن النصارى عندهم كهنة؟؟؟؟؟



معتقدش فى نصاري دلوقت ..!!؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بعرف وكلنا نعرف ان المسلم بيرقص ويطير من الفرحة لو تزوج مسيحية


 *[FONT=&quot]ماهو من شان هيك ومن شان جاكى شان أندهشت وتعجبت ..!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفتحت هذا الموضوع ..*​​ 



> ثانيا مين خديجة اصلا اللى المسيحيين *هيكونوا بيدلسوا ويختلقوا اثباتات *علشان تطلع مسيحية مش شايفة انها شخصية تستحق كل  ده


*[FONT=&quot]مش هيكونوا بيدلسوا ...تؤ تؤ تؤ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دول دلسوا فعلا وعملوا حلقات فضائية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأستضافوا وأضافوا وألفوا كتب وسير ..خصووووصى من شان " خديجة "[/FONT]*​ 


> مسيحية او نصرانية فهى مصنتش عقيدتها ...


 *[FONT=&quot]والله مالها عقيدة من الأساس أيتوها الآختين سول آآند لآيف ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لقد كانت " خديجشة " على دينِ آبائيها وأجشدادها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زوجشها القس " ورقة مسطّرة " من موحمد...زواجون مسيحييون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( هاكذا يقولون )..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ويستدلون : بما أن موحمدَن لم يتزوجش عليها طيلة حياتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فبهذا تكون " خديجشة " مسيحية ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نيييهههههااااااااااا[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لكن النصارى عندهم كهنة؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك ...نعم النصارى كان عندهم كهنة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيقولك كمان ..أنهم أخدوا ركن فى الكعبة ( أيجار جديد ) عملوه كنيسة دليفرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر أنهم كانوا بيدفعوا الأيجار الشهرى لأبى لهب [/FONT]*​ 
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك ...نعم النصارى كان عندهم كهنة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيقولك كمان ..أنهم أخدوا ركن فى الكعبة ( أيجار جديد ) عملوه كنيسة دليفرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر أنهم كانوا بيدفعوا الأيجار الشهرى لأبى لهب [/FONT]*​
> :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*البوزيين كمان : منهم قسيسين و رهبان

و حلويين و أمامير 

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *البوزيين كمان : منهم قسيسين و رهبان
> 
> و حلويين و أمامير
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​*


 *[FONT=&quot]بس مافيش بوزى راح فتح جنب كعبة المسلمين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو " لعله " ذهب وملاقاش دكانة فاضية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو " ربما " وجد الأيجار عالى حبتين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سمعت أن " أبى لهب " كان بيزود العقود 15% سنوياً[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بس مافيش بوزى راح فتح جنب كعبة المسلمين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو " لعله " ذهب وملاقاش دكانة فاضية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو " ربما " وجد الأيجار عالى حبتين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سمعت أن " أبى لهب " كان بيزود العقود 15% سنوياً[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*تبت يدا أبى لهب و تب​*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تبت يدا أبى لهب و تب​*
> ​



*[FONT=&quot]بيقولك  " سَيَصْلَىٰ نَاراً ذَاتَ لَهَبٍ "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأحسن تفتكرى انها نار الحب والا نار الغيرة زى " وردة " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك  " سَيَصْلَىٰ نَاراً ذَاتَ لَهَبٍ "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأحسن تفتكرى انها نار الحب والا نار الغيرة زى " وردة " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​
> :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*على يدك هنحفظوا عشر أجزاء أ.ش.أ
:new6::new6::new6:

كويس إنك شكلت سيصلى بس فهمنى معناها عشان أدعى عليه كويس 

وَامْرَأَتُهُ حَمَّالَةَ الْحَطَبِ (عايزة تخلص منه)

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *على يدك هنحفظوا عشر أجزاء أ.ش.أ
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​*


*هنحفظوا ..؟!! ...انتى والولة يعنى ؟؟
:new6::new6:

*
*سيصلى ...يعنى سيكتوى **ويتشوى *
*أمرأته حمالة الحطب ...كانت بتحتطب *..*الحطب اللى بيولعوا بيه النار*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنحفظوا ..؟!! ...انتى والولة يعنى ؟؟
> :new6::new6:
> 
> *
> ...



*مش عايزة نغيروا الموضوع 

بس عل حس إنك جيبت سيرة الولة 

الولة : حافظ القرآن الل بياخده فى اللغة العربية و بالتلحين و أؤكد لك إن فاضل يحط إيده على ودنه 

و بيربع ايده و رجله و هو بيقوله 





الغريب بأة إنه مش عارف يحفظ حاجة فى الدين المسيحى
:thnk0001:



​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حبيب قلبى دع عنك أهتماماتى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودع عنك المسوخ والكلاب ( كسابق تعليقك هناك ) ..لآ أهتم لمحمد أو أتباعه*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]قدر أهتمامى بالمعرفة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى هل المسيحية = النصرانية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لا أحصل على أجابة ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*المسيحية ليس النصرانية
ولكن النصرانية هي المسيحية في نظر المسلم لانه لا يعرف الفرق بينهم
ولكن المسيحي يعرف ان النصرانية ليس هي المسيحية*[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكراً أخي عبود على فتحك لهذا الموضوع وأعتذر مجدداً للتأخير..

لسه واخد بالي من الردود والتعليقات.. قرأت الصفحات الثمانية كلها..

عبود أنت لم تعرف ماذا كنت أقصد لما قلت بأنها مسيحية..
المسيحية هي دين أو إيمان مبني على مجيء المخلص يسوع.. لكن توجد مئات الفرق والطوائف التي تعبر عن إيمانها بالمسيح بطريتها الخاصة..

شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين.. لكنهم محسوبين على أنهم مسيحيين وذلك لأنهم يؤمنون بالمسيح لكن بطريقة منحرفة.

عندك الغنوصية أيضاً كانوا يؤمنون بالمسيح. لكن بطريقتهم الضالة.

أنا لما أقول أن خديجة مسيحية.. لا أقصد بأنها تتبع الكنيسة الشرقية أو الكنيسة الغربية. ولا أحدد في ماهية إيمانها.
بل أقول أنها من ضمن النسبة التي تؤمن بالمسيح.. تقولي إبن الله ولا مجرد نبي..
المهم هي كانت من ضمن هؤلاء المسيحيين بغض النظر عن الإيمان.

هي كانت تؤمن بآدم ونوح وإبراهيم وموسى..... وبعدين عيسى المسيح

هل فهمت القصد؟؟

النصارى محسوبين على المسيحية (لا أتكلم عن صحة الإيمان بل أتكلم عن إنتمائهم الديني)

أنا مش موضوعي هل النصارى هم مسيحيين حقيقيين ولا لا.. كلنا عارفين انها طائفة ضالة.

فإذا لم يكونوا مسيحيين..
فهل النصارى وثنيين مثلاً؟ أو يهود؟ أو صائبة؟؟ بالتأكيد لا .. هم يندرجون تحت الإيمان المسيحي بغض النظر عن صحة إيمانهم وعن تفاصيل إيمانهم.

وشخصياً لا أعتقد أنه يوجد مسيحيين حقيقيين كانوا يعيشون في الجزيرة العربية.
لكن كان هناك تشابه كبير بينهما وذلك لأن النصارى أصلاً فرع منحرف من المسيحية الحقيقية..

مثل: الصليب والإنجيل.. والإيمان بعيسى والعذراء مريم.
ركز في آخر شخصين.. عيسى ومريم... من هم الذين يؤمنون بعيسى ومريم؟ ليسوا يهود أكيد ولا وثنيين ولا صابئة.


سؤال أستاذ عبود..
هل أنا بحاجة لكل هذا التبرير لأفهمك القصد بأن خديجة كانت هي من النصارى أو من المسيحيين؟
ومازال إلى اليوم من المسلمين من يقول: نصارى

أما عن تريقتك في:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك ...نعم النصارى كان عندهم كهنة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيقولك كمان ..أنهم أخدوا ركن فى الكعبة ( أيجار جديد ) عملوه كنيسة دليفرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر أنهم كانوا بيدفعوا الأيجار الشهرى لأبى لهب [/FONT]*​
> :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*هو الكلام هذا من عندي مثلاً؟
وبعدين ما العيب لو ان المسيحيين أخذوا جزء معين من ساحة الحرم المكي ليعبروا فيه عن إيمانهم.

يمكن لأنك متعود أن مكة هي للمسلمين فقط.. لكن سابقاً كانت ملتقى أديان ويجتمع فيه كل أتباع الأديان بسلام.. والمسيحيون (النصارى) كانوا أقلية ناجحة بغض النظر عن صحة إيمانهم.


خير مافعلوا.. وكثر خيرهم أهل مكة بأنهم استقبلوا المسيحيين (النصارى) وشاركوهم ثقافاتهم.

وليس كـ إبنهم الذي طرد كل المسيحيين من شبه جزيرة العرب..*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 نوفمبر 2014)

ورقة بن نوفل قسيس مسيحى وهذا حق
وهو ابن عم خديجة اذا خديجة مسيحية
لم يتزوج محمد على خديجة بسبب الفقر الشديد الذى كان يعيش فيه
استمر زواج محمد من خديجة ما يقرب من 28 عاما
تزوجها فى عمر 40  الى ان بلغ 53 عاما


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 نوفمبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> 
> أنا لما أقول أن خديجة مسيحية.. لا أقصد بأنها تتبع الكنيسة الشرقية أو الكنيسة الغربية. ولا أحدد في ماهية إيمانها.
> المهم هي كانت من ضمن هؤلاء المسيحيين بغض النظر عن الإيمان.**
> *





حبيب يسوع قال:


> ورقة بن نوفل قسيس مسيحى وهذا حق
> وهو ابن عم خديجة *اذا خديجة مسيحية*
> ا


 *[FONT=&quot]حسناً ... يارجال *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خديجة كانت مسيحية والمسلمين بيخبوا ومش عايزين يقولوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكعبة كانت كنيسة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم أعلم ..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والقس جوزيف ..ورشيد ..وعمَّارى... ووحيد ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكم ماتريدون ...[/FONT]*​ 
*دماغك يا " عبود " *​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (15 نوفمبر 2014)

ماذا كانت ديانتها قبل محمد؟؟؟؟
هى اسلمت بعد كدة صح ولالا


----------



## peace_86 (15 نوفمبر 2014)

طيب استاذ عبود .. استحمل سذاجتنا وعدم درايتنا .. وقولي

ماذا كان دين خديجة؟ ان لم اكن لا نصرانية ولا مسيحية؟
ماذا كانت؟

الطريف يا استاذ عبود انك مصمم على اني قلت عن مسيحية خديجة وذلك بناءا على مشاهدتي لحلقات برامج التبشير
لكن من غير اي مبالغة .. شخصياً لم اشاهد ولا حلقة واحدة عن هذا الموضوع .. توجد حلقات كثيرة فاتتني من تلك البرامج..

موضوع مسيحية خديجة (على الرغم من تافهة الموضوع ولأنه اخذ اكبر من جحمه) فأنا تعلمتها من خلال قراءتي الشخصية للتاريخ الاسلامي ..
كما قلت لك؛ مباركة القس نوفل، حرمانية التعدد وعدم الانفصال ..

صدقاً لم اشاهد ولا حلقة واحدة من رشيد او وحيد او غيره اي حلقة تخص خديجة زوجة محمد ..

انت من افترضت بأني شاهدت حلقاتهم وصدقتهم ومشيت على هذا الافتراض ..


----------

